# thinking about selling stock 17 inch wheels



## 04torridm6 (Oct 25, 2008)

I am debating on selling my stock 17s. I was just wondering what a fair price for the wheels and center caps would be? The wheels are mint and only have one small mark from a tire mounting machine, its not a scratch just a mark on the clear, didnt mess it up just cant clean it off. but i was thinking 400 for the set. Wanted to know what you guys think and if they will actually sell.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

$400 for the set is pushing it I think. I see them for $400 or less with tires. There is used and there is MINT. MINT is def worth top dollar. Personally, you should keep them for snow tires in the winter. Otherwise, if I didn't lose my job in April I would buy them so I can powder coat a second set.


----------



## 04torridm6 (Oct 25, 2008)

I know for sure that the wheels will go up for sale in the next two months. I am working a deal with a dealer that will be at "Fall Carlisle" so hopefully everything will go well. I dont see a need for two sets of wheels, the car never sees inclimate weather anyhow. Maybe i will back the price off a bit when i put them up for sale. Thanks


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

If you really want to sell them, $300 will get them gone quickly. The problem you have is that everyone wants 18's. Powdercoating them and keeping them as a different look on your car is a better idea.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

SANDU002 said:


> If you really want to sell them, $300 will get them gone quickly. The problem you have is that everyone wants 18's. Powdercoating them and keeping them as a different look on your car is a better idea.


Or stockers for drag radials and snow tires. There is a big market for 17s.


----------

